

The Flight of Gifted Engineers From NASA - ub
http://blogs.houstonpress.com/hairballs/2014/08/space_flight_some_of_the_best_and_brightest_engineers_are_leaving_nasa_for_the_private_sector.php

======
nicholas73
The article heavily focuses on the experience of one intern, who not
unexpectedly had something of a culture shock to bureaucracy. She will find a
different sort of shock in the private sector as well.

I don't find this long article particularly enlightening about NASA's
situation, except that budget cuts and lack of moonshot type projects aren't
particularly inspiring to the young.

~~~
EliRivers
_I don 't find this long article particularly enlightening about NASA's
situation, except that budget cuts and lack of moonshot type projects aren't
particularly inspiring to the young._

Ultimately, that's where space activity should go (and hopefully will go).
Over a few centuries, shipping went from having the perception (rightly or
wrongly) of adventure and travel, to a base commodity. Today you could ship a
40ft container of laptops from Dalian to Rotterdam (5500 km by North-East
passage) for 60 US cents a laptop, and if you're sending lots of containers,
expect a bulk discount. If the cost of shipping[1] doubles, the end consumer
buying the laptop won't even notice! This is where space activity should end
up :)

[1]: Obviously by shipping I mean the bit on actual ships; not the cost of
trucks to and from the ports, which is horrifically expensive by comparison.

~~~
nicholas73
Shipping was done for items like pepper and tulips that were worth their
weight in gold. Or in the case of the Spanish, actual gold.

------
deepsun
Why modern articles are so long? 6 long pages, isn't worth it.

By the way, only in English internet I see that articles are broken down on
pages. I presume that's for showing more ads.

